# Sig P226 X Five ........ is my new one an All Around ?



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

I am brand new to the forum here , and found it trying to identify my new gun .

The serial #'s , match between the gun and the box it came in .

Box Sez : 226X5-40-AR , Stainless , DA/S , manufactured 28-FEB-2011 , 
with spare magazine 17-rds

Gun sez: P 226 S DE

............The operating and Instruction Manual has pictures of a wood gripped , jet funneled magazine tube ,
as well as describing adjustments for trigger weight,trigger stop, and trigger finger lengths .
In the box are 2 small allen wrenches and the gun has the tiny hole in front of the trigger guard for adjustments

my confusion comes from :

1) the magazines that came with the gun are not 17 rd ; they are 12 rd, and the sales tag from the shop where I bought it say 14 rd. ?

2) on their web site , Sig sez of the four X5 sub-models ; the All Around doesn't have an adjustable trigger ??

So , @ 1600$ - I just want to sleep better .

Am I wrong in thinking the significantly more expensive "Competition" and "L" versions of the X5 are higher priced because of the trigger adjustment features ?
Am I wrong to think that the danged gun should say " X5" somewhere on it ?
And whats with the comments on the Sig/SAUER website that the X5 Series of P226's are for Competition Shooting *ONLY* ? I can't plink with it ?

Thanks guys in advance for any info you might give


----------



## hercster (Oct 1, 2009)

I would say you have an AR. It should be DA/SA, all stainless, have poly grips and a non adjustable trigger. I have one and wouldn't part with it. I improved mine by sending it to Grayguns for their X5 Lightning package which I was very happy with. I don't think you will see "X-Five" on any of the X-Five guns. 

The Competition and L1 models are SAO and do have an adjustable trigger. Then you have the Tactical which has an alloy frame. If you want, you can fit a mag well and the NILL wood grips which I have also done.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I believe you have a Sig P226 X5 .

Here is mine










If yours looks like mine.

You got one fine shooting gun.

I added aluminum grips to mine.

It is good enough to compete with.

:smt1099


----------



## PAWPAUL (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, being older and smarter now -

I can say I DO have the X-Five Allround .

And it is the sweetest shooting gun I have ever shot . I got the deep mag well Nill grips and matching magazines .

..........did I already say the gun is too incredible for words ??


----------

